# Refreshing old substrate for my re-scape...



## jalexst (9 Oct 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am planning a rescape of my tank on Monday. Currently I have had tetraplant complete substrate topped off with aquaclay, and am planning to replace the top layer with coarse sand.

The substrate has been in form nearly a year now, and after advice from George Farmer I am planning to leave a thin layer in the bottom to help "seed" my new substrate.

My question is, to keep cost down, instead of buying new base substrate can I use my existing tetraplant complete even though it is nearly a year old? i appreciate it would have lost a fair amount if not all of the origional nutrients, but are these nutrients essential? and if so would it be ok to add some nutrient product to my existing substrate to help "refresh" it? and if so, what do i need?

Thanks again for your expertise...

Jack.


----------



## jalexst (10 Oct 2012)

anybody?


----------



## Antipofish (10 Oct 2012)

Hi Jalexst,

Tetra Plant substrate is based on the same theory as all the other nutrient rich substrates.  That is to say, it is clay based and should absorb excess nutrients from the surrounding water as well as releasing them to the plants.  If you had heavy planting in your previous setup it might be fair to say it would have been depleted somewhat.  If you did not have heavy planting it might still be ok.  Depending on your answer to that, will depend on whether you ought to consider some nutrient additives.  

But to answer your own question there is no reason at all why you should not re use it.  

If it were me, I would syphon off the top substrate that you no longer want. (This will probably mean you lose the very top part of the Tetra substrate as well, in order to completely remove the aquaclay).  Then I would syphon off all but a thinnish layer of the Tetra substrate into a separate bucket.  Then sprinkle some additional nutrients like the contents of TPN capsules.  Then add back the Tetra substrate.  Then top with your new layer as required.

Alternatively you could choose just to shove some fert tabs in around the base of plants that are heavy root feeders.  Ultimately though, a nutrient rich substrate is NOT essential.  Plants will get a lot of nutrients from the water column (which remember goes right down to their roots in any case !!).

Good luck


----------



## Antipofish (10 Oct 2012)

PS Remember if you choose to add in NEW nutrient rich plant substrate, you will most likely get an ammonia spike.  Bear this in mind if you have fish to add back in straight away.  A healthy filter coupled with daily 50% water changes in the first couple of weeks will overcome this though.


----------



## jalexst (12 Oct 2012)

Thank you Antipofish, great help,

I will keep my substrate and top it up with some fertilisers, got the JBL root balls recomended at lfs.

cheers mate,

Jack


----------



## Antipofish (12 Oct 2012)

You are welcome.  Looking forward to seeing it planted


----------

